# Contact HR but not at my store



## Sodoyou (Aug 21, 2022)

There is a rather large issue at my store that is having an impact on several people. Unfortunately it's mainly our female team members but I cannot go to the HR at my store because they are very close to the person that is causing all of the issues and whenever there's been an issue with this person in the past HR has swept under the rug and told them ahead of time so they could change their behavior. But this is a sexual harassment issue and I just didn't know who to report it to I'm not very comfortable doing it with anybody close to anybody at my store if that makes sense is there a corporate person or a corporate HR I could contact? I'm sorry this message Rambles I just wasn't sure how to ask the question without giving out too much information


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 21, 2022)

Sodoyou said:


> There is a rather large issue at my store that is having an impact on several people. Unfortunately it's mainly our female team members but I cannot go to the HR at my store because they are very close to the person that is causing all of the issues and whenever there's been an issue with this person in the past HR has swept under the rug and told them ahead of time so they could change their behavior. But this is a sexual harassment issue and I just didn't know who to report it to I'm not very comfortable doing it with anybody close to anybody at my store if that makes sense is there a corporate person or a corporate HR I could contact? I'm sorry this message Rambles I just wasn't sure how to ask the question without giving out too much information




This is one of the few cases where the Hotline is a good idea.
If you have gone through the proper channels, and it is important to have done that first, without getting an appropriate response then your best option, in this and about only this case, is the Hotline.
Spot will deal with this because they are very sensitive to anything that could turn into a Federal lawsuit, or any kind of lawsuit for that matter.

When you call, or email, the Hotline; make sure to have all your ducks in a row i.e. don't get emotional, have all the facts laid out, where, when, who, what, how.
Keep it simple with as little personal opinion as possible.
If you want to remain anonymous fine, but keep in mind that they can probably figure out who you are so be prepared for that.
Don't throw out accusations, only state what you know for certain and if you can get written documents by people who have been harassed even better.

This is a shitty situation for everybody to be put into but fighting back is your best bet.
Spot does not like people who do this because it is bad for their bottom line.
They will put an end to it.

I'm really sorry anybody has to deal with this bullshit.


----------



## Sodoyou (Aug 21, 2022)

Thank you for all the info. That was a lot more than I'd hoped for. I'll give you some broad strokes. There is an employee who is going to female team members and asking them what their sexual preferences. Basically she's asked numerous employees if they're gay or not and if they say yes she begins hitting on them. Well there's been a couple of employees who were made so uncomfortable by it they will call in if they're scheduled to work with her. It's an issue that keeps getting worse.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Aug 21, 2022)

Document all events


----------



## commiecorvus (Aug 21, 2022)

Sodoyou said:


> Thank you for all the info. That was a lot more than I'd hoped for. I'll give you some broad strokes. There is an employee who is going to female team members and asking them what their sexual preferences. Basically she's asked numerous employees if they're gay or not and if they say yes she begins hitting on them. Well there's been a couple of employees who were made so uncomfortable by it they will call in if they're scheduled to work with her. It's an issue that keeps getting worse.



So she won't back off if they say no?
If she asks once and then goes away, that doesn't qualify as harassment.
If she keeps pressing after someone says no, that becomes harassment.


----------



## Xanatos (Aug 21, 2022)

Sodoyou said:


> whenever there's been an issue with this person in the past HR has swept under the rug and told them ahead of time so they could change their behavior.


If HR is talking to them and the behavior is changing, then isn’t that the perfect situation? You reported an issue to HR and it got fixed.

However, if you mean that this happens repeatedly where HR talks to this person and the behavior gets better but quickly goes back to being inappropriate, then I see your point. Call the hotline or go directly to the SD.


----------



## Asad Mobeen (Aug 22, 2022)

f HR is talking to them and the behavior is changing, then isn’t that the perfect situation? You reported an issue to HR and it got fixed.


----------



## Tacopie (Aug 22, 2022)

Tell AP. <<<<best advice!


----------



## MPLSbullseye (Sep 12, 2022)

I disagee.  I brought up a concern to the integrity hotline regarding my hr and jt got filtered back down through my in house hr. Even though I was specific and made sure they knew who the complaint was with.  Talk about an awkward conversation


----------

